# BEWARE if parking at Wells Next the Sea, Norfolk



## Crystalight

WARNING :mad1: We parked at Maryland Road (small industrial estate) in Wells next the sea in Norfolk last Sunday.
When we returned a few hours later the drivers side front tyre had been sabotaged so that it was completely flat, whilst waiting for the AA we luckily noticed a handful of assorted new nails and screws just under the rear wheel which would have punctured the back tyre if we had reversed.
Not sure if the motive was to then steel the camper or at least the contents or just to cause us harassment?

I hope I have posted this in the right place to warn fellow campers not to park here.


----------



## Crystalight

hairydog said:


> Did you report this criminal damage to the police?



It was Sunday and the Police station was shut but we will in due course, only briefly at home today then off on our travels for another week.
The AA have all the details as they found the first evidence after removing the wheel and although the tyre was completly flat there was (thankfully) no puncture, Something had been stuck in the dustcap to deflate the tyre, we have kept all the evidence.


----------



## Canalsman

It is worth remembering that the local police can be contacted by calling 101.

This would be the best option in such a situation.


----------



## Deleted member 967

We have had a persistent problem (4 years) with someone spreading nail screws etc. on an access track to a club site we use.   Basically unless the Police see the person putting the stuff down they are not interested.  Members have had numerous punctures but still no interest.   We now walk the track before taking our Motorhome up or down.    The land has a lot of iron stone in it so a metal detector is useless as to many false positives.


----------



## antje

I am off tomorrow to Norfolk (Sheringham) and then follow the coast North;  so this has come at a very opportune time for me.   Many thanks for the warning,  I will NOT stop there!!


----------



## Deleted member 56601

antje said:


> I am off tomorrow to Norfolk (Sheringham) and then follow the coast North;  so this has come at a very opportune time for me.   Many thanks for the warning,  I will NOT stop there!!



Don't be put off by this, Wells next sea is well worth visiting. The OP parked at an ind estate; the main car park near the quay is free after 18.00 hours. We've spent some very peaceful nights there.


----------



## Stitch

Don't let this put you off Norfolk, on the whole is a wonderful county thats rarely explored. Some of the locals can be un welcoming. I know I was born there.

Some places I use are Beach road a Salthouse, though in the winter this road can flood. Salthouse is worth stopping off in if you have a passion for sea food. With the Cookies famous crab shop and restaurant or the Dun Cow across the road if you can get a table. Cley thats Cley not Cly as the Londoners have named it. Is worth a stop, nice Deli, tea shop and a very nice gallery The Pink Foot with some lovely bronzes. With a nice walk up to the windmill. I always park down by the church on Holt road near the Three Swallows another more traditional pub with a great beer garden out the back. The church is worth a look with some very interesting grave stones. One of which has been reused at one point.. who said the Scots were tight. With your back to the church you will see three others, this was the old harbour. The boats used to more up against the brick walls before the river silted up. Near by is another nice pub the Wiverton Bell. Best roast beef on a Sunday I've ever had. Clay can be mad on a Sunday and very narrow so I turn up Old women lane which is on the left just after Stifky. Its also worth popping in to the RSPB Cley Marshes Visitor Centre, cake and tea and one of the best views of the coast to boot.

You can overnight at Blakeny Harbour car park as well, but just watch the high tides. Morston and Brancaster down Beach road are also good spots.

Just remembered Holkham Hall and beach. Worth a visit, but sadly you now have to pay to park. I met Charles, Dianna and the two boys there one cold January morning.. Quite surreal seeing them come to of the mist. Burnham Market has some nice shops and great pubs..


----------



## Stitch

May have to organise a meet up here..


----------



## molly 2

Edina said:


> Don't be put off by this, Wells next sea is well worth visiting. The OP parked at an ind estate; the main car park near the quay is free after 18.00 hours. We've spent some very peaceful nights there.


 their was a no motorhome  campervan Signe and a very expensive site close by has the signe gone,


----------



## Deleted member 56601

molly 2 said:


> their was a no motorhome  campervan Signe and a very expensive site close by has the signe gone,



I was refering to the main car park to the side of the ,now closed, Ark Royal pub, not the car park on the quay. There is also the old Ark Royal car park which is privately operated and expensive.


----------



## IanH

antje said:


> I am off tomorrow to Norfolk (Sheringham) and then follow the coast North;  so this has come at a very opportune time for me.   Many thanks for the warning,  I will NOT stop there!!



I'm sure you'll have no probs.

Not in any way connected, just a pub we go to, I had it added to the POI PubStops, Butchers Arms, East Ruston, 01692650237. Tell Julie ( the boss) the Flight Engineers sent you!!:beer:


----------



## Stitch

Norwich twins with itself to keep it in the family

This sums up Norfolk


----------



## Deleted member 56979

*chairman*

not stayed at this venue but not many people walk around with screws/nails in pockets could be unit owner telling you to stay away after all if units used people work there, we had problem in burham on sea industrial park but only warned by unit owner to stay away, we found other road no problem since...


----------



## IanH

Stitch said:


> Norwich twins with itself to keep it in the family
> 
> This sums up Norfolk



You might have taken just a few milliseconds to research the real Mayor of Norwich................https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...orwich&usg=AFQjCNF8LpzMhLzCSuAhcj8NMRwTEqp8hQ

Not the mong you unwisely posted, I suspect.

:sucks:


----------



## Stitch

IanH said:


> You might have taken just a few milliseconds to research the real Mayor of Norwich................https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...orwich&usg=AFQjCNF8LpzMhLzCSuAhcj8NMRwTEqp8hQ
> 
> Not the mong you unwisely posted, I suspect.
> 
> :sucks:



Sadly you sum up the typical Norfolk welcome. Ignorant and lacking in a sense of humour.


----------



## Crystalight

chairman said:


> not stayed at this venue but not many people walk around with screws/nails in pockets could be unit owner telling you to stay away after all if units used people work there, we had problem in burham on sea industrial park but only warned by unit owner to stay away, we found other road no problem since...



Could be, but it was a Sunday afternoon, all units were shut up and all gates locked up with padlocks and chains. We did not block any particular entrance as parked in a side road along with the many other cars left there.
There was also a thing resembling a seed capsule jammed in the dust cap which had caused the tyre to deflate completely in the couple of hours we left it there.


----------



## bellars

Stitch said:


> Norwich twins with itself to keep it in the family
> 
> This sums up Norfolk



Nice one, made me laugh


----------



## antje

*Norfolk Parking  pdate*

Just back from a great trip exploring Norfolk.   I enjoyed it very much indeed,  and have found a few good spots to stop:   (1) Nr.* SHERINGHAM*   drive out of Sheringham up to the *Sheringham Park*, look for sign post [on left] to *'Pretty Corner'*  this is a good parking area with no restrictions; there is a cafe a short walk away through the woods.    (2) *THETFORD FOREST PARK  * there are a number of parking places here,  I stopped in a lovely parking area *St. Helen's picnic site*(no restrictions) by the Little Ouse  near *SANTON*; this had a toilet block [no drinking water though].   (3*)MORSTON QUAY*  this is a great area, quite extensive  (*Blakeney Harbour*)  NTrust land, no overnight parking signs, but no one was checking!  Drive on to the left past the 'official' parking area, and you will find some good spots tucked away on grass.      As I have a llittle dog with me, I always look for places with good walking paths, and these three are great for walks, along the coast or through woodland.
Many thanks for all the tips given,  I followed some and had good fun.


----------



## IanH

Stitch said:


> Sadly you sum up the typical Norfolk welcome. Ignorant and lacking in a sense of humour.



I think that all known ignorance on this site comes from someone suffering from a STITCH

:wacko:


----------

